# Disposing of Tank Gravel



## CarrieDee (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi all!

I recently decided to tear down my 55gl tank that I've had for years and years. It's kind of sad, but I just don't have the time to give it the attention that it needs anymore. The fish all passed and I've traded my pleco for a cute little betta. I couldn't see keeping the tank up for the pleco for another 4-6 yrs. 

Anyway, my question is what should I do with the old tank gravel? It's a lot of weight for the trash. Anyone have any ideas of recycling it in a way? Are there any uses around the house? Should I just bag it up and throw it out?

Thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you have a gravel driveway spread it out there..or in flower beds.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Post free on CL or local fish club board, bring your own bucket. I find empty plastic kitty litter bins are good for carrying/storing gravel. If I wanted to trash gravel, I'd have to call for a "bulk pickup" as its not "normal trash". 

I put a blue gravel in a pond once. In retrospect, not a good idea, it could have transferred disease. At the bottom of flower pots is good, or at the bottom of gutter downspout. But if it gets hit by a lawn-mower it could fly far and hard.


----------



## CarrieDee (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas! I actually do a lot of planting and I didn't even think to use it with potted plants! That's what I'll do with it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya just on the top of the soil in the pot works nicely and look good. I sanitized some and threw it in the marsh once. You could also take it to your LFS and give it away if you wanted.


----------



## lennyboy222 (Jan 14, 2010)

Post on craigslist and either sell it or give it out for free. People are bound to want some. Give that a try.


----------

